# Sonora, you are so missed



## mygoldenstate (Jun 12, 2011)

We lost our dear sweet Sonora, age ten and a half, last month. Sweet Sonora was the sweetest and most beautiful dog we've ever known. She was our first dog, and she will be forever loved and missed. We feel so lucky to have had Sonora in our lives for over ten years. Eventually we got her a sister, Wags. Funny how Wags has changed so much since Sonora left us. Wags has become a different dog. So much like the way her sister was. She even is starting to LOOK like Sonora. I am almost ready to read the poem the Rainbow Bridge. Have not had the courage yet. Sonora loved the pool and the ocean... and the rivers and lakes and puddles and mud... Anything wet. Even the snow. We always took her on vacation with us. Everywhere. Recently Wags took over Sonora's facebook page. Their photos and lives together can be seen there. (We welcome new friends, canine or human. Wags Wamsley). We just adopted Cory from Golden Retriever Rescue of Greater Los Angeles about a month ago. He's a sweetheart. Helping heal the wounds of missing our Sonora. Now Wags has a new brother. Will there ever come a day when we don't think about our Sonora? Probably not. Sonora, we all miss you so much.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What a beautiful sweet memorial of your Sonora. And love that portrait of her.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Hugs to you. I am currently mourning the lost of both my Goldens. General just over two weeks ago. It's so hard letting them go to the bridge, but they will never leave our hearts.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Sorry about your loss of Sonora. It is very hard losing our babies. Never to be forgotten!! Very nice of you to rescue Cory. How does Wags like having a brother? Would love to see pics.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

It's been such a hard month for Goldens. I'm so sorry for your loss. I lost my beautiful, sweet Sophie at the age of 3 last month as well. My heart is broken as well. I'm glad you have so many great memories and are forming new ones as well. Take care!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So sorry for your loss of Sonora. It's so obvious by every word that you loved your girl so much. We lost our 11 1/2 year old girl 3 weeks ago. It is so hard when they are here.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love
_Aloha Nui Loa_


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, but glad you have fur babies to help you through it.
We lost our boy in October and not a day goes by that I don't think about him..

Hugs going out to you!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.

Run swiftly at the Bridge sweet Sonora


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of your girl Sonora-beautiful picture and tribute to her. 
She will always be with you and in your heart forever. The pain will ease, it takes time though. 

I'm glad to hear you've opened your heart and home to another Golden, they do help ease the pain and bring much needed and joy and love back into your lives, but they can never replace the one who has passed.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sonora*

What a beautiful girl Sonora is-love that picture!
We will never forget any of our dogs, but I am so very happy you opened your heart to a brother for Wags! It is amazing how when one crosses to the Rainbow Bridge, the other takes on some of their traits. I have found the same thing!
We lost our Golden, Smooch, on Dec. 7, 2010 our Samoyed, Snobear,
March 7, 2010.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

How blessed Sonora was to have a family that loved her so and shared so completely. I'm sure she is smiling down on the new brother that you've added to your pack. You will find lots of support and friendship here, as many have had to say goodbye to their loved furry friends. We understand the journey of grief and will always have an ear to listen or shoulder to lean on.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

It is true you will always love and miss your sweet girl. But as time goes on tears turn to smiles when thinking of her and funny things she did. So sorry for yourloss


----------



## mygoldenstate (Jun 12, 2011)

Thank you so much, everyone, for the wonderful and supportive replies. I was overwhelmed with joy when I logged on today to see your posts. It is so much easier knowing I am not alone. Our new boy, Cory, is doing well and enjoying his new home. He loves to play fetch with his sister, and they love to go swimming in the pool. This poor boy was surrendered at a shelter by his former owners, who did not want a dog who suffered from seizures. Fortunately, he is now responding well to his new medication. Holding our breath - he is now three weeks seizure-free (while he had been having them a couple times a week prior to starting on the phenobarb...). We just love him so much. He's the most loving, sweet and forgiving dog. And Wags is doing well, adjusting to her new life as the big sister. We are so lucky to have our two dogs! And now we realize how important it is to cherish every moment we have with them!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Senora, I doubt there will ever be a day when you don't think of her. They leave such a massive hole in our lives when they leave

Sleep softly Senora


----------

